

The Next eBay - buzzzlight
http://beginwithyou.org/2010/11/03/the-next-ebay/
http://beginwithyou.org/2010/11/03/the-next-ebay/<p>Disclaimer: this is my site, sorry for the shameless plug.<p>Like you, I have hundreds of ideas just like this one that are eating me up inside.  This is beyond the scope of what I can do myself, so I decided to just throw it out there with the hope that it comes into existence in two or three years, because I could really use it.<p>Technical issues like databases, servers and networking are trivialities.  The real work requires large warehouses and staff in every major city, so it's really beyond the scope of what geeks usually do, and falls into the realm of venture capital.  Somebody will make a killing.<p>Dunno if you have ever been to this site, but I think of startups about once a week, like he thinks of inventions:<p>http://iotd.patrickandrews.com/<p>When I read Hacker News, I can't help but think that the intellectual capital here is not just worth millions or billions, but trillions of dollars.  You will all be the pillars of industry someday.<p>I have another idea like this, but I've decided that it's within the scope of what I can do locally.  I guess if you live in Boise, drop me a note haha.<p>I'm massively in credit card debt and work at a job that pays the bills but withers the soul.  There's nothing quite like acute suffering to focus creativity.<p>Unrealized potential is the challenge of our generation.
======
buzzzlight
<http://beginwithyou.org/2010/11/03/the-next-ebay/>

Disclaimer: this is my site, sorry for the shameless plug.

Like you, I have hundreds of ideas just like this one that are eating me up
inside. This is beyond the scope of what I can do myself, so I decided to just
throw it out there with the hope that it comes into existence in two or three
years, because I could really use it.

Technical issues like databases, servers and networking are trivialities. The
real work requires large warehouses and staff in every major city, so it's
really beyond the scope of what geeks usually do, and falls into the realm of
venture capital. Somebody will make a killing.

Dunno if you have ever been to this site, but I think of startups about once a
week, like he thinks of inventions:

<http://iotd.patrickandrews.com/>

When I read Hacker News, I can't help but think that the intellectual capital
here is not just worth millions or billions, but trillions of dollars. You
will all be the pillars of industry someday.

I have another idea like this, but I've decided that it's within the scope of
what I can do locally. I guess if you live in Boise, drop me a note haha.

I'm massively in credit card debt and work at a job that pays the bills but
withers the soul. There's nothing quite like acute suffering to focus
creativity.

Unrealized potential is the challenge of our generation.

